# Custom Ink Question



## Jokersrwild81 (May 3, 2017)

Hello
Can I still profit from using services like custom ink to print my designs?

Would I do better investing in a screenprinter instead?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

CustomInk would be expensive I would think. Why not find a screenprinter in your area and subcontract the printing?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Consider purchasing a direct to garment printer (see forum). Depending on your volume per design that may be a good option for you. If you're just starting you may want to contract out initially but purchasing a dtg printer may be the next step.


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, DTG. That can be a bigger investment than screen printing equipment and a bigger pain in the a** too


----------



## hongfunclothing (Oct 16, 2014)

Try to outsource the printing work to somewhere lower cost, you will get more profit!


----------

